

Punjabi Music Video & Social Networking on iPhone - shergill
http://iphone.saddegeet.com
Introducing the first Punjabi Music Video and social networking site on the iPhone. Now you can watch punjabi music videos on your iPhone or iPod Touch. Enjoy!
======
bigbang
Nicely done. some vids are not available. and a search would be nice too.

~~~
shergill
Thanks for the feedback. I am trying to fix the problem of the missing videos.
As far as search; I will work on that next.

------
shergill
Let me know what you guys think of it. I will be adding more features in the
future. If you do not have an iPhone or iPod touch; you can view the site
using Firefox or Safari. IE doesn't look as nice.

